# Driver Revving Up E3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Driver Revving Up E3*
05/27/2010 Written by Christopher Gordon-Douglas










Today Ubisoft has announced its lineup for E3, and it has a surprise for fans of the Driver series as it looks Ubisoft will announce the new Driver game.

Along with a new Driver game, other notable inclusions are Assassins Creed: Brotherhood, Shaun White Skateboarding, Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon: Future Soldier, and titles that are yet to be announced.
Ubisoft will be hosting a press conference at E3 on June 14th, and we look forward to see what else Ubisoft can bring to the next gen table.

*Source: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

ooo, I liked the original driver games, so I will be checking this one out, along with the new Test Drive game. This E3 is looking like its going to turn out to be a good one, with all the motion control stuff as well etc.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

E3 is going to be great this year no telling what surprises are in store, since there is only a handful of confirmed titles.


----------

